# Hunter orange and upland game



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So what is the dealio on hunter orange and upland game. In the big game proc it states that if you are hunting in an area where a centerfire hunt is occuring than you must wear hunter orange. In the upland game proc I cant see anything about hunter orange. Big game says if you are hunting and does not specify what you are hunting. So in the spring if you are hunting turkeys do you have to wear orange if someone has a bear tag and can use a rifle? Do i have to wear orange hunting grouse but my kids in tow do not? what about pheasants when there are cow elk tags being filled? Anybody have the clarification on this?

Cheddar


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It's not required, but it's common sense to wear some orange if you're hunting with others and/or there is a big game hunt happening in the area.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Big game regs are for big game and upland regs are for upland. You don't have to wear any orange while hunting upland but it just might be advisable depending on what else is going on.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

i kind of thought how neccesary it was just to be seen by fellow grouse hunters. (hunting in a group) It is dang tough to see very far or clearly in the thickets and pines


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I would advise orange if your upland hunting. Nobody wants to end up like Dick Cheneys hunting partner!;-)


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

how do you post a photo?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

There are a couple of ways but for me the easiest is
Click on the go advanced button
Scroll down a bit to manage attachments
Then browse to your photo


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

aka Dick Chaney Alert System


----------

